# some things ive written...



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

(Cont)
The mare by the calling of Nightmare burred sweetly
"My beautiful son, aire to the kingship you shall be feared by those in your path and shall be of the cursing Shadow Dweller" then upon turning to the filly
"A life of slavery you shall meet, filly by the poison of Ghostwalker." the mare nudged the foals harder the need forcing them to rise, without offering of milk the mare led the twins towards the coven where the King awaited and away from the dead colt. The mare turned but once and whispered 
"Rest in peace little one" showing her true light nature


As the months past the foals all grew, Shamrock and Ravenna beneath the loving eyes of Yarramon and Shaylah. The light rulers showering love upon their first born foals, Shamrock grew strong and Ravenna she grew wild. From her birth Shaylah knew there was something not light about her filly but evil lurked within. whilst in the south Shadow tormented his filly of a sister who every chance she got would continue to wander away from the darkness towards the light. until her brother would thunder at her knocking her to the ground and pawing at her with out mercy to her shattering cries. their dam once tried to stop the attacks but Tombstone turned on her, adding to the colts enjoyment mother and daughter cowering in fear.
One day when the twins were all one and a half; Nightmare took her filly deep into the darkness and stood with her
"My filly, You are not of the darkness and for that you will be eternally punished, you must leave after the herd is sleeping for the night i will come for you and point you in the direction you will find happiness."
while this was happening to the north trouble had arose, Ravenna had refused her name now going by simply Raven, had once again attacked her brother this time causing him great harm, Yarramon nipping at her said gruffly "Follow me"

The filly followed him out into neutral territory and halted half way
"Go now to the south for there is where you shall find your way" and without bidding her safe passage he turned and cantered back to his valley. that night in the darkness the fillys met in the path of the other.
"Where do you travel dark one?" Raven asked the filly
"Towards the north where my destiny lies... and you?" Ghostwalker nodded towards the north where she was heading, Raven snorted 
"Where I travel is not your concern" Then she wheeled and lashed at the filly with her hinds, striking her only once the dark mare went south again leaving the other to her own.

As the sun dawned upon the light lands Yarramon stumbled across the filly that had entered his lands in the mornings light.
"How do you do?" he stopped to ask
The filly quickly bowed deeply as the slave mares bowed to their owners
"Good morning sir, I am of the curse Ghost Walker. I seek to escape the hold that is upon me from the dark lands for ever milord." she stuttered
Yarramon smiled it was not often dark horses roamed into his lands without being attacked this one is defiantly a light horse at heart. the filly went on
"I am that of the king of darkness Tombstone, and from a slave mare...the dark queen who once was a light mare of royal."
the large stallion looked at her closer
"You are of Arabella are you not?" he asked watching her closely
"My my my mothers name was Nightmare"
yarramon snorted
"Her blessing was Arabella when she was born my twin" then he turned and walked away halting a few minutes later he called
"Coming?" and the filly cantered after him 
they walked the long way in to the valley and on meeting Shaylah she demanded on giving the filly a new blessing
"Your new blessing will be ......." she though hard 
"Amalya" and the filly smiled happily at her acceptance.
While Amalya settled into the royal herd, to the south Raven was still to meet the king and queen
she halted above a ridge and reared sending a call across the lands.
"Thy am Raven, I seek the prental of a snow filly that is now missing" a call immediately returned her own
"Thy cursing be Nightmare, She be my filly, what news of Ghostwalker do you bring?"
a hidden voice drifted to her auds
"She is in the north with the light equine, whilst I travel through the night to join the dark lands." A equine launched at her from the side out of the trees and circled her.....
"My name is Shadow Dweller. You will be my mare" then another equine appeared snapping at the colt.
"Is my filly safe?" the mare asked and Raven nodded
another horse stepped into the circle his patched body so similar to the filly Raven knew this was the king. she immediately dropped to bow at the king and he nodded
"I am the king Tombstone, you may shelter in our herd, and you now belong to Shadow, you will do all that he says and then you may live." The patched body turned along with the mare and fled leaving Raven to the colt.
Shadow circled her chuckling to himself.
"Let us go" and turned leaving a slightly confused look on Raven. When she didn't follow immediately he turned and snapped at her she dodged it and snapped him on the end of his nose and promptly walked past him.
In the light turf the new mare trotted gently she drew to a halt a horse was walking into the valley unannounced she began to back up quickly.
The studs pelt was creamy immediately reminding Amayla of Shaylah and she turned and fled back to the safety of the king and queen. Hoof beats quickened behind her and she strode out galloping strongly and within minutes she thundered into the protection of the king.
She hid herself behind Shaylahs smiling face and Yarrmons voice chuckled out
"Shamrock, meet Amalya, she comes to us from the dark lands, she is a light horse as her heart is pure." the new stallions creamy pelt glistened with great health far brighter then any dark horses, even her own pelt was dull. she nodded shyly and began to graze when shamrock spoke to his sire
"Lord I've found no trace of her at once" amalya looked up
"Excuse me sirs, but do you speak of a mare dark like your self lord, with out a white mark?" Yarramon stepped closer and nodded
"She is in the dark lands, quiet possibly under the command of my sire Tombstone or of my twin brother Shadow." Yarramon nodded thankful that his offspring had found her place and not come of harm.........

As the days grew to months the horses grew and matured, Shamrock and Amayla grew fond of each other and Raven and Shadow grew more evil always lashing at each other, love was behind the mask they wore but they were yet to find it. Beneath Shaylah and Yarramon Amalya grew strong and proud. Her coat grew thick and glossy leaving behind her past, Ravens coat grew dull from the change of grazing and she blended in with the herd better and nolonger was an out sider.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

*Darth Vader Vs Anakin Horse Battle* 
Darth Vader vs Anakin in a real fight

The tall solid charger two beated through the tree line, his daggers shredding as he beat a rhythm upon the terra beneath his prodigious structure. He slowed as he approached the heavens above were dark, the squall icy on his sweaty bulk. Before arriving at his destination the heavens opened sending down wetness that soaked him to the bones within moments. He halted; he swung his dial around letting his orbs search the clearing, his heavy mass slightly sinking in the softening turf. His auds picked up a sound; it was another horse coming towards him swiftly. He braced himself as the other stallion slid to a halt across the clearing; the stallion was blowing hard as he screamed 
[ My cursing is Darth Vader, murder of equine who do not follow the darkness.] the first stallion snorted and replied

[ My blessing is Anakin. I am a protector of the innocent and keeper of the peace.] Anakin watched as the stallion reared and landed splashing mud up his black pillars.

[Well Anakin, you may just be my next victim] sneered Vader as he began to circle the mud towards Anakin.

Anakin watched as came closer and thought to himself, "His weakness lies in his head, a mental weakness hmmmm this is not going to be easy."

The clearing began to fall into darkness and Anakin felt the presence of the stallion rather then saw him. He closed his orbs, clearing his mind. He sensed Vader’s attack before it hit and he swiftly dodged it, on passing he imprinted his hoof on the rump of the black stallion. Vader squealed from the attack missing its target but quickly spun to dive towards the now silhouette of Anakin. Again Anakin stepped out of the attacks path and launched onto the offending stallions rump. Feeling the tight hide beneath him Anakin struggled to grasp the equines shank; instead missing he latched on to a laid back aud. Vader screamed out in pain and felt the tearing of his aud that was being held captive in Anakin’s ivories.

TBC one day​

​


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

*Several foaling stories
*In the wild (in my stories) mares go to the foaling fields, a large field with soft long grass, a cool stream, caves to hide away in and plenty of shelter, to bring their foals into the world...
Silver Angel is a grey mare shes a sweet mare and her mate is Rolling Stone, her brother Firestarter accompanies her to the foaling field.

 (Silver Angel) I three beated into the field with Firestarter he turns away to graze.
my stomach is swollen greatly with the foal i am carrying. my skin twitches, and voices in my head cry out as the pains intensify. my legs feel weak, and they collapse, dragging me to the ground. i lay there, stretched out on my side. my breath is labored, and coat patched with sweat. i cry out as a pain far worse than earlier shoots through my body. i lift my head, and crane my neck around. i groan in pain as i see the tiny forelegs. pain grips my body as i convulse again. it mounts as the minutes go on. i rest when the chance comes. i cry out louder as the next convulsion comes.

the convulsions come on again. i strain hard, and finally feel the foal moving forward. a loud pop was heard as the foal`s forelegs broke out of my body . i strain harder, and then look behind me. the shoulders are out.I rest again, and then the convulsions are on again. i push even harder, and then the foal slips gently out on to the soft lush grass.

i feel to weak to move. however, i force myself to get to my feet. the last of the sac falls from me as i stand. i turn and nuzzle the foal, taking care not to hurt it. i lick it, and then nuzzle it again.i smile as i look upon my son. he is beautiful, as is his father.i look over his finely lined body, i can tell he is well built. he will be fleet, just like his sire. he is strong to, not many colts are born as strong or as big as he. 
I shall call you Spartan, come little Spartan let us go home to your sire. i said gently after he had rested and nursed we meet backup to fire and he nods in approval and turns to take us home.the colt follows closely. 
******
Nightmare and her sister Ghostwalker are of the darkness, their stallion is king over all the evil horses in the land.

GHOST:
I stumble into the clearing; I see other mares foaling some with and some without their mates. I can feel the burden inside of me moving, preparing to be given the gift of life. I look about hoping not to foal until Nightmare comes to foal. I see no choice, the foal is GIVING me no choice. I stumble until my pillars give way my tiara lowering to the turf. Within moments I throw my tiara to the heavens and a slightly worried scream is heard….where did that come from? I wonder until I see the gaze of the closer horses, the scream slipped my maws through the contraction pain I didn’t notice anything let alone screaming, I grip my maws tighter as the next wave of contraction hits so that no scream can be heard. My breath is labored and my pelt saturated with sweat. I cry out as a pain far worse than earlier shoots through my body, I lift my crown and crane my neck around. I groan in pain as I see the tiny forelegs, Pain grips my body as I convulse again it mounts as the minutes go on. I rest when the chance draws closer. I cry out as the controlling pain again grips me. 
The convulsions come on again, I strain hard and finally feel the foal moving forward. I look behind me and I see the foals shoulders appearing behind me, I rest and then the pain shoots through me again. I now stop refusing to push when the urge grips, I strain pushing, baring my weight down until the foal slides from my body, landing gently on the soft lush once green, now blood stained, grass. 
I feel too weak to move, however I force myself to get to my feet, my pillars shaky, as I turn to the foal, the remaining section of sac falls from me. I nuzzle the foal gently, taking care not to hurt him or her. I nuzzled the foal all over coming to the foals nether regions I can tell the sex it is a colt.
[Your cursing Son of Tombstone will be Tandir]

Night:	
My stomach is swollen greatly with the foal I am carrying. my skin twitches, and voices in my head cry out as the pains intensify. my pillars feel weak, and they collapse, dragging me to the ground. I lay there, stretched out on my side. my breath is labored, and coat patched with sweat. I cry out as a pain far worse than earlier shoots through my body. I lift my head and let a slight whinny of worry slip through my maws immediately Ghost offers reassurance
[You can do it Night not much longer, your doing great]
I get the urge to push and so so….I feel the foals tiny forelegs exit my body and a few more pushes see the foal sliding safely from my bodice to the grass. I stand and allow the excess after birth to slide on to the grass. I clean the foal and find it is a filly I nuzzle her happily and look around for Sugar the foals sire.
[what will you tag your filly, sister?] Ghost walker asked softly
[Her tagging will be Devils Advocate]

The two mares thoroughly cleaned their foals and let them nurse before leading them south to their stallions lands.

****

Duchess and her mate Barrett are a pair of large black and white gypsy vanners, both are kind and loving.

I walk slowly into the Cove, following my mate Barrett I wince as a contraction grips my body, They have been happening since sun up and were slowly getting stronger, my stomach is swollen greatly with the foal I am carrying. My skin twitches, and voices in my head cry out as the pains intensify more so. My legs feel weak, and they collapse, dragging me to the ground. I lay there, stretched out on my side. My breath is labored, and coat patched with sweat. I cry out as a pain far worse than earlier shoots through my body. I lift my head, and crane my neck around. I groan in pain as I see the tiny forelegs. Pain grips my body as I convulse again. It mounts as the minutes go on. I rest when the chance comes. I cry out louder as the next convulsion comes.

The convulsions come on again. I strain hard, and finally feel the foal moving forward. A loud pop is heard as the foal`s forelegs break out of my body. I strain harder, and then look behind me. The shoulders are out. I rest again, and then the convulsions are on again. I push even harder, and then the foal slips gently out on to the soft lush grass.

I feel too weak to move. However, I force myself to get to my feet. The last of the sac falls from me as I stand. I turn and nuzzle the foal, taking care not to hurt it. I lick it, and then nuzzle it again I smile as I look upon my black and white patched daughter.
[what shall her blessing be my love?] The stallion asked softly
[she shall be of the blessing Tali] the mare said proudly.
****

Corona and her mate Perisus​ 
Corona is a pale palomino (creamy) mare with a white mane and tail.

I walk slowly into the Cove, My mate will come soon. I wince as a contraction grips at my young body, Just of age for a mare. My contractions signal that my foals, for I’m certain I am carrying twins, are nearly ready to be born into this wonderful world. My skin twitches and the voices in my tiara scream out in pain a murmur escapes my lips. The pain intensifies and my pillars threaten to give way….I finally collapse my pain dragging me to the sandy turf beneath me. I lay there stretched out on my side, my breathing labored, my pelt darkening with sweat. Pain grips me again and I cry out louder, the pain has worsened. I lift my dial and gaze at my hind end the foals beginning to emerge small fore hooves exit my body, the contraction stops and I rest knowing full well this could take awhile. The convulsions begin again and mount as time passes. I strain harder and rest then strain again and a foal slides from my body I rest as it struggles about. Contractions grip me again, I was right twins. The pain much less then before and soon another foal lies on the sandy ground behind me. 

I struggle to rise knowing the foals needed me drove me to stand and walk to them I begin to clean the older twin, a colt. His pelt a dark brown, with three white socks he begins the movements for standing as I turn to the younger foal a black filly with a wide white blaze and one sock she rests a little while before she begins to try to stand. The colt is up and attempting to nurse so I stand patiently for him and nose the filly encouraging her to rise. She stands and I gently move between them so they could each nurse. 
[Young son of mine I shall name you Rogan and my daughter, Morgana. May the bond that ties you to sharing the same birth remain long until after my time. May you look to each other for safety and friendship.] I nuzzled them both gently my lyrics choked with emotion and happiness.​


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Battle Begins* 
Two horses come face to face to settle a life long dispute
(Megatron vs Optimus Prime)

A call echoed around the battle grounds as a horse from up high began his drumming decent into the valley, another call met the first this time it came up the valley floor. Soon enough two equine met sides damp with sweat their bodies slightly heaving. The equine from the top a creamy the one from down the valley ebony pelted hide hid his muscles. The creamy's hide scare less the blacks scarred nearly beyond recognition......

My orbs darken at the sight of my twin; his mother was mine my sire was greater than his own. His sire was a pitiless excuse of a light; mine a pillar of strength through the dark lands. I paw the ground, my sides slowing from their heaving from galloping up the valley so roughly, I wanted this over now...I want him dead. His scare less hide surprising me he mustn't be a fighter but a runner. My own was covered in reminders of the battles and of the success of being the stronger twin. I snort and lower my head preparing to begin the fight....

My orbs train on his body instantly, his scars telling me he was ready to fight me. My own creamy pelt was perfect as the day I was born. Not one scar inhabited my hide. I watched as he had heaved his way up the valley, I shook my dial. He still wasn't a smart animal. He never was and never will be. I had spent the last several days traveling slowly around and to the mountain top to make a decent rather than fight the uphill battle thus saving my energies for the fight. I may not be as experienced in the fighting scene but could maneuver my way out of any fight, being quick like my sire I could get in attack and be out of reach before the other horse stuck the place I once had been hence not one scar. I watched as he dipped his dial and pawed his sides trembled still but he thought he was ready...What a mistake.......
The two stallions began to circle neither being the first to attack. Megatron’s sweat laden pelt glistened in the growing sun while Optimus Prime’s dry coat looked slightly dull………
I watched as my twin began to circle as well, He held his carriage high while my own was lowered still slightly wheezing from the run he held the upper hand and he knew it, I had to begin this to show him I would succeed and kill him. I reared and launched at him but when I landed he was no longer standing where he had been. Ah so he’s a quick horse now hmmm this could be interesting……
I circled as he did and prepared as I saw him rear and launch by the time he landed I was behind him I watched as he spun around to meet me head on. His next attack coming closer I whirled as he rushed me his blow landing just short of my rump I lashed a fore dagger down his own rump easily slicing deep into his flesh. He screamed out in pain but from the screech that preceded it from anger as well…
My first blow missing I rushed him rearing at the last minute to slash at his body I never felt a connecting blow but I did indeed feel a scorching pain as he sliced deep into my rump with a fore dagger. My scream began as one of pain but ended as one of fury. His scar less pelt now coming to memory…He wasn’t a runner he was a fighter, but how did he do it…………
The two stags kept at each other, Megatron’s larger body leaving little to no injury on its twin. Prime’s pelt was damp but not bloody, he was a little black and blue on the insides from the jarring and impact his twins body had on the occasional impact, Megatron’s pelt glistened not only heavily with sweat but his blood seeped, if he stood in one spot the blood began to gather around his daggers on the ground
I looked at my brother of flesh and blood
Today we finish, letting the next time begin again 
I knew if we kept up he would surely die here today and that would be too easy he needed to suffer the pain my dam suffered, he also needed to suffer the pain his own sire put my sire through 
I heard his words and turned and began to limp away knowing he would not turn and leave until I was gone and I also knew he would not attack me with a turned back he was not like a dark he was light, if I had the chance to attack on a turned back I would, He was letting me off this time I knew it but next time….I’d be ready for his movements.
​


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

*Untitled.
*
*Horse finds his mate and old friend.*

The stallion two-beated through the clearing, his banner floating behind, tassels blown back by the squall. His tuners scanned the terra, and he let his orbs wander…..Searching.
His nigrescent pelt shone in the growing darkness, the kingdom he entered was not his own, it was unclaimed. He came in search of a mate. He halted on the ridge and sent his calling.
[Thy dubbance is Samson, King of Whatsadoosie Flat.] Soon a call mimicked his voice.
[Lord Samson, Welcome to Lone Ridge, Named for the meeting of lone horses. Thy calling be Troubled Dreams] Replied a vixen that Samson could not see, moments later she stood, moon kissed, in the light of the full moon in the cloudrealm. 
[Lord Samson, thy am Dreams. What is it you seek so far from home?] She question after hearing stories of far off places, the flat where this stallion ruled was 5 days travel to the south.
Samson turned his tuners to her and announced
[I come to these lands, milady, searching for a mate to share and rule over Whatsadoosie Flat along at my side.] He waited for her response. She gave none but looked him over.
[Then lord would you accept thy?] She said
[If thou would accept thy then yes] he smiled she nodded and said
[Then my lord when shall we go?] She said silently agreeing to accept him as her stallion.
[We shall leave upon sunrise, I’ve traveled the trip in but three days I’m am weary and in need of rest.] He said and led the way after she had nodded to a place where he knew they would be safe. An hour after leading her from the meeting place they came upon a cliff below grazed a dark bay stallion and his patchwork mate.
[Masters Illusion, thy calling be Samson, King of Whatsadoosie Flat, Foal-hood friend. My mate and I seek shelter for the night] His call was soon answered with one from the stallion they could see below.
[Samson it’s been a long time you may shelter with us.] Samson smiled and led the way to the valleys floor, once there he greeted the stallion
[Master, this is my mate Troubled Dreams.] The new stallion bobbed a bow and introduced the very heavily pregnant patchwork mare at his side.
[This be Jigsaw, my lead and only love, she is soon to foal my first offspring.] Masters said happily and nuzzled his mate; Samson showed his foal-hood friends mate the same courtesy that Masters had shown his own by bobbing a bow to the mare.
After Samson and his mate had been in the company of masters and Jigsaw a few hours Jigsaw turned to Masters,
[Our baby is ready to join us my love] She then turned to Dreams and asked
[Would you accompany my to create new life Miss Dreams?] Her question was answered with a simple nod and smile. 
The mares bid their stallions a farewell and Jigsaw led the way to a secluded cave that she had picked out. Her contraction gripped her tightly over the new few hours each time getting stronger and closer together until her urge to push was nearly unbearable. Dreams stood by and watched as the foals sack exited the mare and the foal finally slid gently from the mare onto the sand in the caves mouth. Jigsaw stood exhausted but forced herself to clean the foal and urge him or her to stand. When her maw didn’t bump anything whilst she cleaned the foal Jigsaw knew she was a mother to a beautiful filly.
[Congratulations Jigsaw, what shall you dub her then?] Asked dreams whose orbs had softened from the sight of the foal’s birth.
[She is patch-worked like me, my being Jigsaw her calling from now will be Puzzle.] Jigsaw smiled as the foal nurses and then Dreams suggested they both rest a while until the dawn approached. She gently woke them and began to lead them back to the waiting stallions, which by now would be beginning to worry.
But moments after leaving the cave where little Puzzles life had begun, a flamed burnt stallion blocked their path.
[Hmm what do we have here? Two mares and a babe but not a stallion in sight to protect them] he chuckled and added
[You do know how dangerous wandering without a stallion is don’t you?] His question was answered with one of Dreams own.
[You do know how dangerous it is to try attacking two mares with a new born foal is don’t you?]
The evil look in her orbs showed she was willing to fight to save little puzzle and her mother. The stag snorted and began to circle the trio and he tried to approach the group from the side. Dreams saw what he was trying to do, he was trying to inch the filly from her dam’s side. Dreams lurched forward and landed squarely on the attacking stallions back allowing Jigsaw to rush the filly to the safety of the stallions. The stag beneath her crumbled with the weight and he gathered himself and began to buck and pivot trying to dislodge the tight grip on his withers.
When he succeeded he turned to attack the mare that was no longer standing beside him but was leaping from a rocky outcrop above him tackling him to the ground, she gripped his throat with her ivories and kept her bodice away from his failing daggers. He thrashed and lurched against her grip, she ignored the searing pain that shot through her shoulder where one of the blows aimed at her barrel had ricocheted off her sternum. She held tight and just moments after Masters, Samson and jigsaw followed closely by the filly re-entered the clearing the stallion’s movements ceased.
Samson rushed forward seeing the blood stained mare he checked her over the only open wound was the shoulder that had taken the blow of the dead stallion’s dagger. She looked at Jigsaw and the filly and asked
[Are you ok?] Jigsaw nodded and nuzzled the filly and rubbed the tear that trickled down her cheek away then said
[Troubled Dreams, You risked your life to save my daughter and I. We are forever in your debt] 
Masters nodded his agreement
[ I am glad that you came to shelter with us for Jigsaw Had told me she was going to be birthing alone and had you not of came and went with her, Our daughter would most likely be lying on the ground as that stallion is. And my mate stolen. We are forever in your debt; we own the life of our daughter to you Troubled Dreams.] Masters nuzzled Jigsaw and his daughter and turned to return to their sleeping area.
Samson was looking at the stallion’s body
[How did you kill him, He is twice your size?] His question was almost a whisper
[I’ve had to defend myself for many years my lord, this brute was heavier but much too slow. Speed is the key.] She said and then added
[Please may we go back now I wish to clean my wounds in the cold stream near where we are sheltering] her question was more of a plea and the stallion nodded and led her back to cleanse her wounds. On the way back towards the place they would bed for the night a murmur reached Dreams ears.​


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

(cont)


[Move over Morgana, You’re lying on my leg.] A young colt complained in a strangled whisper and tried to shift his leg from its spot pinned beneath the filly
The two foals lay intertwined, one a small filly and the other a strong colt. The twins were near enough in color that a passerby would take them as just leaf litter where they lay hidden in the brambles of a thicket. 
[Rogan, I can’t help it, I’m uncomfortable. When will mom be back?] The small foals were only a few days old and were still dependant on their dam. Rogan shrugged in answer and lowered his dial just as he heard the advancing plodding of hooves
Dreams poked her head cautiously through the thickets covering and saw the two foals.
[My what have we here?] she said gently the two small heads turned sharply one taking a sharp breath
[Pl…Please…don…don’t hurt us] whimpered the filly Dreams smiled 
[Come on out of there we won’t hurt you] she smiled and pulled her head back to allow the foals exit and turned to the stallion at her side
[We’ve company] and just then the two foals stumbled out of the thicket. 
[Where is your mother?] Dreams asked her lyrics full of worry.
The colt lowered his dial and told them exactly what had happened.
The foals had rested after a day of playing and the next morning their mother had woken them to feed and had heard the incoming hoof beats and could smell the stallions scent. Immediately she had the foals running for their lives as the stallions beating coming behind them accelerated, their mother shoved them in to the thicket and told them to stay. She took off running and the stallion paused his gait smelling the ground. He didn’t find the foals hiding spot but found the mares scent and took chase…. That was the last they had seen or heard of her except a startling scream not long after the stallions hooves pounding the ground had finished echoing through the forest.
[That’s terrible. Come alone I’ll take care of you both,] Dreams said sadly
[But mom told us to stay here, that she would be back…] The colt began to fret 
[My dear I cannot be certain but I don’t think your mom will be back the stallion would have taken her away to have her all to himself. Come along we won’t hurt you.] she urged the reluctant foals who finally agreed to be taken in but the mare and stallion whom had remained quiet as not to spook the foals. 
When the mare and stallion began to walk off the foals followed readily. When they reached the safety of the others Jigsaw rushed forward.
[I didn’t know you were to foal…Twins none the less] she said excitedly
[They are not of my blood my dear friend] she quickly filled the mare and other stallion in of the events leading to her now adopting the two foals
[That’s so sad, what are their names?] Jigsaw asked
[I’m Rogan and this is my sister Morgana] the colt supplied.
Jigsaw looked at them
[Come nurse from me, I can spare some milk] The foals greedily nursed not having nursed in a whole day and a half. Puzzle woke and saw the new foals only a few days older then herself and she trotted over and Rogan moved aside to allow the mares own foal to nurse. The filly drank a little leaving ilk for the hungry foals.
[I don’t mind go ahead] Rogan smiled gently the filly smiled and shook her head
[I fed greatly earlier] she smiled and walked to Jigsaws face and nuzzled her mom who whispered in her little ear
[I’m proud of what you just did my filly] once all the foals had nursed they lay together in the warm sun sleeping peacefully.
Dreams watched them, her dire for a foal had forever been great but her mate Samson had not expressed a wish for a foal. Now she had two foals. Samson surely could not object to her taking them in…..could he? Trouble Dreams walked to stand alone in the shadows her gaze that upset a voice startled her
[My love your face is showing your name for you truly look troubled, what is it?] Samson’s soft lyrics caught in her auds.
[All my life I have prayed for family, my twin brother Dream Snatcher was evil, he attacked my mother Nightmare, my mother’s full sister Ghost Walker and her twin foals Shadow Dweller and Night Snake. My family torn to pieces, His attempt at raping me failed after I fought him as hard as I could almost passing out with pain and weakness. Once I got away I hid myself, I heard him coming after me and he again nearly caught me. When he finally did catch and rape me I miscarried the foal. Since then I’ve not tried in fear of not being able to conceive from the lashings I got after the loss of the foal. Since then I’ve wandered alone…until I met you.] she stopped her orbs misted from the unshed tears.
Samson nuzzled her and spoke gently
[ We can try for a foal if you want my love it would bring me utter pleasure to watch you carry and birth my offspring] he nuzzled her
[we are parents already to Rogan and Morgana, I am sure the saying goes “The more the merrier”] the stallion added the mares tears began she buried her head in his shoulder
[I was so hoping we could keep them AND have our own.] He reassured her then led her back to the foals and their friends.
[Master’s Illusion and Jigsaw, On behalf of us both we would love for you both and you daughter to accompany us both and our two new foals back to our home in the mountains. That is if it is what both Rogan and Morgana wish?] Samson smiled as he watched the two tiny faces light up happily, he turned to where Master and Jigsaw stood whit their foal close by.
[We would be honored to live in the mountains with you all.] Master said agreeing to move his small herd to the mountains to rekindle the old friendship with Samson.

In the days that followed the small herd made the long journey back to Whatsadoosie Flat where Cloud a grey stallion stood at the top he had promised that on returning Samson’s terra would still be his own.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I read the first post and it's really good! Where did you come up with that idea? I'm going to read the continue and the rest of the stories in a bit, but I thought I'd better subscribe so that I don't lose the thread


----------

